# 38 books in 2 days - this is sick



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

I've had my Kindle for 2 days and already downloaded 38 books. I keep running into old sci fi books that I remember reading as a kid/teenager. I'm staying up so late reading I always tired during the days. This is VERY sick.

Steve


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

stevene9 said:


> I've had my Kindle for 2 days and already downloaded 38 books. I keep running into old sci fi books that I remember reading as a kid/teenager. I'm staying up so late reading I always tired during the days. This is VERY sick.
> 
> Steve


ha ha ha - welcome to the Kindle addiction!


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

If they are OLD sci-fi books, they may well be available for free.  Just a hint.  And under no circumstances should you enter jmiked's "Favorite Novels" thread!!!


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> And under no circumstances should you enter jmiked's "Favorite Novels" thread!!!


that was just evil! You are taunting the poor guy!!


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Some of the old SCi Fi books were free (Baen). I got an old Heinlein book for $.34. Many other were $1.00 or $1.25. A few were more.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> that was just evil! You are taunting the poor guy!!


*dangles his worm*


----------



## TheJohnNewton (Nov 2, 2008)

Steve,

You can sleep when you're dead.


----------



## Anniehow (Oct 28, 2008)

Wow...mabey what we need is a new board called  Kindleaholics...and we'll specialize in interventions.
lol


----------



## ShellyD (Nov 8, 2008)

Wow.  I think you beat me.  I feel a bit better now. Thanks!

I do love to find those less than a dollar books!


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I know I just bought Anne Mcaffrey's Dragonflight and Dragonquest together for $1.25!!


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Chad Winters said:


> I know I just bought Anne Mcaffrey's Dragonflight and Dragonquest together for $1.25!!


shame on you sir for making me buy another book! Shame! Shame!!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I avoided this problem by reading the classics (that I could get for free) I haven't read before...then I get to buy books...I also have to get a job.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Anniehow said:


> Wow...mabey what we need is a new board called Kindleaholics...and we'll specialize in interventions.
> lol


Annie, there are several of us who have volunteered to develop a 12-step program for Kindleholics, but so far we have been too busy with our Kindles and on the KindleBoards to make much progress!! 

Welcome to our obession!!


----------



## califgalinnh (Nov 13, 2008)

I have my Kindle for one week and haven't read one thing....but have been spending a few hours everyday loading books into it. I loaded in some of my favorites from Amazon and have been trying to find all the free sites, so I can get the books while I can...but yeah, this is sick...I will have to quit the obsession of "GETTING" new books and just start reading the ones I already have in there! Ha!


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

I think I spend more time reading this board and searching for things to put on my Kindle than I have reading it. I've had Scotty for about 3 weeks now and have 18 pages of books- most are free classics and such, lots of samples. I am going on a 7 day cruise in the beginning of December so I have been rationalizing this addiction by thinking I need to be sure I find what I want to read before I go. I know I can probably download from my laptop on the ship but I don't want to pay for the internet access- rather use it for more books! I think I need help!! Maybe the cruise will be a good intervention-I will resist taking my laptop with me- so no boards for a week. I'm getting shaky already!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Over on the hobbies thread, someone posted that she collects scrapbooking supplies but never actually does the scrapbooking! It was funny to read. I am sort of beginning to feel that way with Kindle samples...I have dozens on there of books I'll probably never read, but people mentioned them to me and I downloaded the sample.

I'm a Kindleholic and I collect Kindle samples. LOL

L


----------



## tc (Oct 29, 2008)

Chad, "Anne Mcaffrey's Dragonflight and Dragonquest together for $1.25!!"

*Where*


----------



## hazeldazel (Oct 30, 2008)

here it is - I got this one too a couple days ago!










Dragonflight/Dragonquest









P.S. The pic shows just the first book but it's really the two books bundled.


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

I just downloaded all the Anne McCaffrey Pern samples from amazon-and of course got the Dragonflight/Quest book. I am going to $1.25 myself to the poorhouse  I tend to get the samples when the book sounds interesting and I'm afraid I won't remember it later or I have downloaded samples of books I have already read (like the Pern books) and think I will want to read again on the Kindle. When I moved to Florida 4 years ago I gave away a lot of my books , too many to ship down here unfortunately. Now at least if I want to get them on the Kindle I at least can say I don't have the dead tree type anymore so there's no real good reason not to get them again

Lynn


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

stevene9 said:


> I've had my Kindle for 2 days and already downloaded 38 books. I keep running into old sci fi books that I remember reading as a kid/teenager. I'm staying up so late reading I always tired during the days. This is VERY sick.
> 
> Steve


Um, er, heh-heh, I, uh, I've downloaded precisely 117 books and 1 copy of The United States' Constitution since Sunday. I've only paid for 6 of them, everything else I got from Baen and manybooks (thanks to a post on this site I learned how to get books delivered directly to my Kindle from manybooks; the ones from Baen I downloaded to my computer). I just can't resist all this old sci-fi, or childrens classics, or... *Yikes*

OMG, I think I'm on a book-bender!

"My name is Alexia and I'm a Kindleholic..."


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

Chad Winters said:


> I know I just bought Anne Mcaffrey's Dragonflight and Dragonquest together for $1.25!!


Oh, great. *sigh* Well, better make that *119* books and 1 copy of The United States' Constitution...


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

califgalinnh said:


> I have my Kindle for one week and haven't read one thing....but have been spending a few hours everyday loading books into it. I loaded in some of my favorites from Amazon and have been trying to find all the free sites, so I can get the books while I can...but yeah, this is sick...I will have to quit the obsession of "GETTING" new books and just start reading the ones I already have in there! Ha!


Welcome to the board, califgalinnh!


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

Don't anyone dare try an intervention with me!  I am a functioning kindlholic and of no danger to society  

On another note, I have never been a scifi/fantasy fan, but it could just be because I have never read any.  Since so many of you are enthusiasts - could you recommend a beginner's book that I could try? Would the Dragonflight be a good one?  Nothing too intense, but would give me a good feel for the genre.  After all, it's not like I have enough books yet


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

My first reaction was that poor pathetic soul; read 38 books in two days--talk about having no life.  Kidding, had ya though didn't I?  

I didn't do a bad job my first week...I downloaded so many classics I lost count. Samples; don't even go there...if they ever do away with the samples feature, you'll find me hanging.


----------



## mommytolandl (Nov 11, 2008)

I've hardly read a thing, since she arrived 2 weeks ago today! I've been hooked on the board, and sampling myself to death. Also just checking her out. All those hidden Functions and all.


Chad Winters, I have to ask, where are you from? I use to work with a Chad Winters. Just curious......


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's my intervention:

Go to the Book Corner board, if you haven't already, and check out the book recommendations there.

Betsy


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks, Betsy, I'll do that!


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

My problem with the sample is that almost without exception as soon as I read the sample I want to buy the book.  The exception being twilight. Looks like too much teen angst for me. Lived through that in high school, do not need to relive it.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I've only bought three books (downloaded a lot more classic books) so far, but I really REALLY want to buy so many other books.  I promised myself I would finish all my art essays  and get a job before I go ahead and start buying more books.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> My problem with the sample is that almost without exception as soon as I read the sample I want to buy the book. The exception being twilight. Looks like too much teen angst for me. Lived through that in high school, do not need to relive it.


why I don't go to my high school reunions.

Betsy


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

I've bought 7 books, have read 5 of them and am in process of reading the 6th. I've also gotten 3 classics from www.feedbooks.com for free (well $.30 once I paid Amazon to convert and send them to me), and have downloaded 4 free books from Amazon.

Now, samples are a different story, I'm not sure how many of those I have but I'd guess it's about 30.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Buttercup said:


> I've bought 7 books, have read 5 of them and am in process of reading the 6th. I've also gotten 3 classics from www.feedbooks.com for free (well $.30 once I paid Amazon to convert and send them to me), and have downloaded 4 free books from Amazon.
> 
> Now, samples are a different story, I'm not sure how many of those I have but I'd guess it's about 30.


that's weird. I've downloaded 10+ books from feedbooks and never have had to convert them. it most be the book you downloaded.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

"Chad Winters, I have to ask, where are you from? I use to work with a Chad Winters. Just curious......"

I'm from Kansas City (just moved back home after sometime in Abilene, TX and Warrensburg, MO


----------



## Eilene (Oct 29, 2008)

Can anyone give me the link to The Book Corner Board? Thanks!!

Hello...my name is Eilene & I am a Kindleholic!!!


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

It is the board - look in the community center to see the list of all the folders


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> that's weird. I've downloaded 10+ books from feedbooks and never have had to convert them. it most be the book you downloaded.


I'm new to all of this so perhaps they didn't have to be converted but I did email them to my Kindle instead of using the USB cable.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

Feedbook also has a nifty download which puts a guide on your Kindle, then you can download directly from their site to your kindle.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Here's my intervention:
> 
> Go to the Book Corner board, if you haven't already, and check out the book recommendations there.
> 
> Betsy


Been there, done that..added at least another page of samples and bought several more books thanks to that board..EVIL I tell ya! Evil!!!!


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> Feedbook also has a nifty download which puts a guide on your Kindle, then you can download directly from there site to your kindle.


no freaking way! ::zooming over to feedbooks to check it out::


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> no freaking way! ::zooming over to feedbooks to check it out::


*And, you can update the list from your Kindle )*


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *And, you can update the list from your Kindle )*


I saw that!! VERY COOL!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

Yep, there is a link on the front page of the guide to update it. After downloading the new one (they are dated) I delete the old one.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Eilene said:


> Can anyone give me the link to The Book Corner Board? Thanks!!
> 
> Hello...my name is Eilene & I am a Kindleholic!!!


If you haven't found it yet, here's a direct link!
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/board,9.0.html

But, it's good to browse around the Kindle Boards and see what other topics there are!

Betsy


----------



## RovingSoul (Oct 27, 2008)

Lynn said:


> I think I spend more time reading this board and searching for things to put on my Kindle than I have reading it. I've had Scotty for about 3 weeks now and have 18 pages of books- most are free classics and such, lots of samples. I am going on a 7 day cruise in the beginning of December so I have been rationalizing this addiction by thinking I need to be sure I find what I want to read before I go. I know I can probably download from my laptop on the ship but I don't want to pay for the internet access- rather use it for more books! I think I need help!! Maybe the cruise will be a good intervention-I will resist taking my laptop with me- so no boards for a week. I'm getting shaky already!


Erm... to download books to the Kindle, all you need is to be in a Sprint service area. So... you might not even have to pay.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

RovingSoul said:


> Erm... to download books to the Kindle, all you need is to be in a Sprint service area. So... you might not even have to pay.


That might prove to be tricky in the middle of the ocean.  (She said she was going on a cruise.)


----------

